# [SOLVED] Vintage ViewMaster slide



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

A friend of mine was wondering if a slide from an old ViewMaster can be made into a photograph. It's pretty old, just individual slides, not like a round viewing card with lots of pictures. It's kind of like this:








Any help is appreciated. Thanks. Carol


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vintage ViewMaster slide*

Since it's a negative, I would guess (purely a guess) yes.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Vintage ViewMaster slide*

After responding, I decided to see what was on line. I can't vouch for this, but it appears to be what you want: View-Master Personal Pictures (View-Master Reel Scanning and Printing Service)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Vintage ViewMaster slide*

Some years back I experimented with a scanner, placing the slides face down on the glass whilst placing different coloured semi-transparent sheets over the top, the placing a light source above to create digital images. Quality depends on amount of light, colour of light, height above transparent material and the matrerial itself,

Somer scanners used to have a slide attachment.

A professional photographers outlet might be able to help but I have no idea whether the current technology supports creation of photo's from slides any more.


----------



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Vintage ViewMaster slide*

Thanks so much for the replies. Since she doesn't own a scanner, I think that link is exactly what my friend needs.


----------

